# Villas at Summer Bay Resort or Silver Lake Resort



## myip (Aug 15, 2008)

Does the  Villias at Sumer Bay Resort shares the pool facilities with Summer Bay Resort?  There is not much of a review at the Villas at Summer Bay Resort.  How is the condition of the interior?  Is this a better choice than Silver Lake Resort (not points)?  Does either have laundry facility inside the unit?


----------



## JPD (Aug 16, 2008)

We didn't stay at the villa's, but we did stat at summer bay resort and silver lake resort. The villa's looked nice from the outside. We walked past them on our way to the pool. We didn't see a different pool for the villa's. The summer bay resort had a nice pool. There was live music at he pool a few nights. There was a gift shop and a small place to get something to eat/drink. There is a super walmart a few miles away. If you are looking at buying alot of gifts from disney, check out walmart first. They have alot of disney items at half the price. Both summer bay and silver lakes had a washer/dryer in the 2 bedroom units we stayed in.

We stayed in Silver lakes for spring break. We had our grandkids this time, they had alot of activities for the kids. The pool was nice and also had a small place to eat/drink. The two bedroom was clean and had a well equiped kitchen. The decor was dated, but served it's purpose. There is no-smoking inside the rooms.  We would stay at both of these resorts again.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 17, 2008)

*Houses at Summer Bay*

We stayed in the Houses at Summer Bay last year (Sept).  We had our own pool at the house but I did take some pictures of the pool areas for all the Summer Bay Resorts.  Villas, Houses and condos.  One pool is zero entry.  Those are nice for little ones or ones having trouble walking.  

Check out the link below for some pictures....

Florida 2007, go to last page for pool area pictures.:whoopie:


----------



## Vodo (Aug 17, 2008)

myip said:


> Does the  Villias at Sumer Bay Resort shares the pool facilities with Summer Bay Resort?  There is not much of a review at the Villas at Summer Bay Resort.  How is the condition of the interior?  Is this a better choice than Silver Lake Resort (not points)?  Does either have laundry facility inside the unit?



The amenities are shared across all three Summer Bay sections, so that's not a problem.  And there's a standard zero entry pool very near the Villas, as well as the interactive playground pool.  The Villas are the only Summer Bay units we have never stayed in because we would not be happy without a balcony or patio -- something the Villas do not have.  They're all 2BR/2BA units and sit closer to the front of the property (but still not near the road), just adjacent to the first set of Summer Bay Resort condo buildings.  Some of them are quite new (a year or so old), so they would have to be in pretty good shape; others are several years old and might be showing some wear and tear.

As for Silver Lake, we've stayed only in a Points building, so we haven't seen the interior of any of the older non-points buildings.  The shared pool area is pretty nice, and there's a recreation room, and a movie theater.  It's sort of a "minimalist" resort (not a lot of grounds, not a lot of amenities, not a lot of activities), but nice enough.

If I had to choose between the two resorts, I would probably hold out for something better, but either would be okay.  You can pay extra to upgrade to a condo or a pool house at Summer Bay -- assuming there's availability -- but it was always more than I was willing to pay.

Cindy


----------

